# How many treatments should i expect to fit into a year?



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

I feel like time is marching on and we're not getting anywhere. 
I had one attempt at IUI in April which was abandoned, one ICSI which finally went ahead in July and due to have FET which I have to postpone because my FET day would be on my brother's wedding day. 
I feel like we're not getting anywhere. Any recommendations?


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I feel a bit like that. Everything takes so long. When my IVF cycle failed last month, I went for my consultation all ready to start again as soon as possible, and was recommended to wait two cycles. It makes sense of course, but now AF hasn't showed up and I'm panicking about how long I'm going to have to wait for FET. I had put dates in my diary, knowing my cycle is regular as clockwork, and now it's not going as I expected. Waiting hurts. But, I'm trying to stay hopeful. I've been pretty moody this week, so maybe AF is on her way?!

Can you postpone to next month? If so, we'll be cycling around the same time. I'll look out for your updates. You'll have the wedding to keep you busy in the meantime. Big hugs to you.

Annie x


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Annie, I am hoping to just wait the barest of minimum 28 days and start next month. AF is VERY unpredictable at the best of times..so I think I'm just going to work out the best time to start a course of provera so that I dont wait any longer than that.  In the meantime I'll be the mad woman staring at her iphone calendar willing 28 days to be somehow shorter..

Best of luck to you for your FET, sounds like we are at about the same point


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had three fresh cycles this year and could have squeezed in four but had a bit of a break, so plenty 

I don't know about FETs thought xx


----------

